# Moebuis Hyde Review!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just got around to cracking open one of my Moebuis Hyde kits.I gotta thank Frank at Moebuis for bring this kit back to us.I waited 34yrs for this kit to get reissued and finally it gotten done  .The kit itself is mold in Brown and comes with clear parts for the tubes and ect.The kit is perfect in everyway and every part fits perfectly :thumbsup: !Moebuis once again Thanks for bringing this kit back to life for us and looking forward to the rest of the kits you will be making!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks for providing a pic to look at! It looks like a fun kit. Now the only question that begs to be asked is "How do we get one?"


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got my Hyde kits at Chiller show :tongue:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Good deal Wolfman! I am waiting for the shipment to arrive by boat like most others I believe. Glad to see you got one at Chiller!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck Fink said:


> Good deal Wolfman! I am waiting for the shipment to arrive by boat like most others I believe. Glad to see you got one at Chiller!


Not just one but 4 of them


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Thanks for providing a pic to look at! It looks like a fun kit. Now the only question that begs to be asked is "How do we get one?"


Well, my friend, in the next few months, Monster Hobbies will carry them, so if you bookmarked my site, keep a lookout for them, ok?

I'm talking to Frank via E-mail and we're working something out. I'll keep you all posted when I get some and then post my web link again. 

Until then....Talk to you all soon!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I just E-mailed Glen at Burbank's House of Hobbies for an update on when the pre-orders will be coming through (which is the only place I knew to take a pre-order when I first heard of these). 

Wolfie - thanks for posting and nice pic!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Wolfman,

Is the head a new sculpt? The original? Or do you get both?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dan , glad you got your kits, thanks for posting, you will have fun with that, for sure.

Randy


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Has anyone who preordered through Culttvman got a kit yet?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Frankie Boy said:


> Has anyone who preordered through Culttvman got a kit yet?


 I just inquired about that 2 days ago with him. He said that there were a few kits airlifted from China for Chiller. The rest are coming on the boat. Mid May was a realistic date that was given to me from Steve. I am anxious for a few of these things too!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Wolfman,
> 
> Is the head a new sculpt? The original? Or do you get both?


The Moebuis Hyde is exactly the same as the Aurora one and better fitting parts.Frank really went out on bringing this kit back to us when other companies wouldnt.So lets show are Thanks to Moebius by buying a truck load of these kits to add to are collections cause who knows when the next time Mr.hyde will come around again and thanks all for commenting on my review of this Fantastic kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've already got 2 Moebius kits on pre-order. Love the obvious quality of this kit and looking forward to even more of his offerings. I also recommend buying his kits and plenty of them.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I've also got two on pre-order. Glad to hear it's as original as possible.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> I just inquired about that 2 days ago with him. He said that there were a few kits airlifted from China for Chiller. The rest are coming on the boat. Mid May was a realistic date that was given to me from Steve. I am anxious for a few of these things too!


The curse of having the Internet. Growing up, I only knew about a new kit when I saw it on the shelf at the store. Nowadays, we can get information so far in advance, it makes the waiting time almost unbearable.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've got 2 pre-ordered from Steve as well. Thanks for the review Dan!!!
Looks to be just like the original but the plastic color is that of the 1969 version.
The original was white plastic.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

How's the reproduction of the cover? Polar Lights reissues had some that were spot on replicas of the Aurora originals, but there were a few where contrast and colors were off...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MMM the original 64 hyde plastic was cream colored like the robin, some glows came in white.

Buzz


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> MMM the original 64 hyde plastic was cream colored like the robin, some glows came in white.
> 
> Buzz


My original u.s. issue is white,glow kits were redish brown.Foriegn long box kits were also red brown.

BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had canadian glows in reddish brown, dark brown,medium grey and white,

Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> How's the reproduction of the cover? Polar Lights reissues had some that were spot on replicas of the Aurora originals, but there were a few where contrast and colors were off...


Heres a pic of the box art.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi All,

I pre ordered my kit through Tom "BWAIN" Parker [email protected] who makes a replacement head for the kit as well.

ochronosis :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Ravenauthor said:


> The curse of having the Internet. Growing up, I only knew about a new kit when I saw it on the shelf at the store. Nowadays, we can get information so far in advance, it makes the waiting time almost unbearable.


I agree! That was always part of the excitement of getting a new kit, your eyes quickly scanning the boxes as you walk down the row of shelves, searching out that new name you had seen in the magazine ad!! That's why I still try to hold off til my LHS has the new kits. 

Of course, lately, I find myself worrying that my LHS won't get the kit!! So I may end up pre-ordering everything on-line.

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> I agree! That was always part of the excitement of getting a new kit, your eyes quickly scanning the boxes as you walk down the row of shelves, searching out that new name you had seen in the magazine ad!! That's why I still try to hold off til my LHS has the new kits.
> 
> Of course, lately, I find myself worrying that my LHS won't get the kit!! So I may end up pre-ordering everything on-line.
> 
> Wayne


 Ahhhh the days of browsing the shelves. I wish our local toystore was still around and had the several aisles of kits just like they did when I was a kid. I have to travel about 30 miles to get to Hobby Town USA. They have it all but they are a little pricey. Most of my supplies come from there.

One good thing about pre-orders especailly for a new company like Moebius and Monarch is that it gives the manufacturer SOME money in return before the kits get shipped and also gives them an idea of how many people/dealers are excited about getting these things. The down side is like you guys said...WE HAVE TO CHEW OUR NAILS WAITING! haha


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, you've been waiting all these years. What's a couple more months, right? Just make sure you're saving some of your money because when they come in, you want to be the first to get them, right? 

In otherwords kidz....DON'T SPEND YOUR ALLOWANCE ON A GAME BOY!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

A little while ago, somebody posted news about an upcoming replacement mouth insert for the Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde model. I can't seem to find that post now. Does anyone know who's doing that, when it will be available and/or how to order it? I suppose it's not going to be part of the Moebius model because others have said its "exactly like the original".

Thanks.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> A little while ago, somebody posted news about an upcoming replacement mouth insert for the Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde model. I can't seem to find that post now. Does anyone know who's doing that, when it will be available and/or how to order it? I suppose it's not going to be part of the Moebius model because others have said its "exactly like the original".
> 
> Thanks.


Yes there is a replaement part for the mouth and also a head.Tom parker has them Cult of personality if you want one heres his email addy [email protected] tell Wolfman66 sent ya


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm pre-ordered for two and a replacement head! 

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Max,you'll be really pleased with the Hyde kit and the replacement head once ya get it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> My original u.s. issue is white,glow kits were redish brown.Foriegn long box kits were also red brown.
> 
> BRIAN


Brian,
That is what I also have as well. White and reddish brown glow version.
Maybe the white was yellowed with age? Either way...the original was not the same color of Moebius version...but who's complaining?
I can't wait to get mine in a few weeks. Does anyone have a pic of Tom's replacement head and mouth for this kit?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just a question...Why have has the picture of the kit been 'deleted or removed'
with no notation that the post was edited?
I think all the copyright crap talked about on the other threads has me jumpy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy the pics of my kit and the box are still posted here.I havent and will not delete these photos unless the mods ask me to


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Uh, I don't see them anymore either...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just checked on my end for some reason picturetrail must have deleted them or something.So here they are again sorry about that guys  








[/IMG]


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> Just checked on my end for some reason


TMI!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Moebius is at least successful on one front- I have never pre-odered anything, until today. Now I have 2 Docs and a big Seaview pre-ordered at CultvMan's. The model looks great! Suddenly this corner of the hobby is kicking again!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Even though I am not a big monster model fan, I will buy two of these to support Frank and his company. He is going to do some DREAM releases soon and I want to be sure they become reality. Heck, looks like a very cool kit anyway, maybe I'll buy three!
Gary


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Moebuis did a wonderful job on the Hyde kit and not only that but the boxart right down to the directions! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Hey Wolfe, The pics are gone again, can you please repost them. Yep I got my J&H on pre-order from Cultman and know it will soon be here. I just can't wait, and the anticipation is killing me. So I went back to this thread to drool over your kit on its trees. I’m like a kid looking in the X-mas store catalog dreaming of the gifts he asked Santa to bring. So can ya help me out?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

LT Firedog said:


> Hey Wolfe, The pics are gone again, can you please repost them. Yep I got my J&H on pre-order from Cultman and know it will soon be here. I just can't wait, and the anticipation is killing me. So I went back to this thread to drool over your kit on its trees. I’m like a kid looking in the X-mas store catalog dreaming of the gifts he asked Santa to bring. So can ya help me out?


I post it again for ya  .Here ya go!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Wolfman, Got em just in time. I was starting yo have withdraw shakes. This should hold me over to the kits arrive. Thanx again LT FD


----------



## COPO (Aug 16, 2005)

*getting excited*

I also have 2 Jekyll/Hide kits on order from Culttvman. Very nice that Mobeius can bring this particular kit to market. Hopefully more will be in the future.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

COPO said:


> I also have 2 Jekyll/Hide kits on order from Culttvman. Very nice that Mobeius can bring this particular kit to market. Hopefully more will be in the future.


I hope Moebius comes out with the Big Frankie kit down the road


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Well Moebius, are you coming out with the Big Frankie? You have all our support!!!


----------

